# AEG: Made in Germany?



## plc_tippser (22 November 2007)

Hallo,

wo baut AEG/Electrolux seine Backöfen und Herde? Drauf steht Deutschesland, ist das so, kennt einer das Werk?

Gruß, pt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2007)

Ist das ganze nicht irgendwie von Süddeutschland nach Schweden verlegt worden ???? das war doch mal ne zeitlang in den Medien.... gab doch nen fetten Streik und alles ging auf einmal ganz schnell mit der Werksschliessung.....


..... war doch irgendwie anders...... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolux


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Kühlschränke werden in Luxembourg gebaut.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## arcis (22 November 2007)

*Aeg*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rothenburg_ob_der_Tauber#Ans.C3.A4ssige_Unternehmen

E-Herde werden nach wie vor in Rothenburg ob der Tauber gebaut. Vor kurzem habe ich in den Nachrichten gehört, dass dort eine neue Serie entwickelt und gebaut werden soll, das Werk also für die nächsten Jahre gesichert ist.

Das interessiert mich ein kleines bisschen, weil ich da vor 10, 15 Jahren schon mal ein paar Wochen auf  Montage war und das Werk also kenne.


----------



## dtsclipper (25 November 2007)

Die Waschmaschinen stammen aus Polen.
Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## das_Chaos (25 November 2007)

jo ich habe ein paar freunde in rothenburg die sagen zur zeit alle dass es wieder stabil ist, es war ja in der diskusion das werk zu schließen aber falls die neue herd-serie auf den markt kommt wird dort der standort sicher sein - vorerst


----------



## plc_tippser (26 November 2007)

Danke, das freut mich, wollte doch ein deutsches Produkt haben. Bei der Waschmaschine werde ich micht dann wohl auf ein anderes Produkt stürzen müssen, hoffe das eine unserer renomierten Firmen die noch in D baut.

Gruß, pt


----------



## HolleHonig (26 November 2007)

Hi,


plc_tippser schrieb:


> Bei der Waschmaschine werde ich micht dann wohl auf ein anderes Produkt stürzen müssen, hoffe das eine unserer renomierten Firmen die noch in D baut.



da musst du dir dann ein Miele-Gerät kaufen.
Die bauen noch in D.


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

Also Miele ist sicher nicht nur wegen dem Standort eine gute Wahl.

Aber es sind nicht die Einzigen die noch in Deutschland Produzieren.

Bauknecht/Whirlpool fertigt an den Standorten Neunkirchen(Saar) und Schorndorf täglich 2.500 Geschirrspülautomaten und 3.500 Waschmaschinen.

Auch Bosch/Siemens Haushaltsgeräte haben noch entsprechende Werke in Deutschland http://www.bsh-group.de

Standorte Waschen/Trocknen > Deutschland
Berlin und Nauen


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 November 2007)

hallo,
also die miele waschmaschinen sind echt gut und langlebig, aber verursachen beim kauf einen großen schaden auf dem konto.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> also die miele waschmaschinen sind echt gut und langlebig, aber verursachen beim kauf einen großen schaden auf dem konto.


 
Und im Rücken wenn man mit den Geräten umziehen muss


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

Huhu,

hab der Mama eine Miele gekauft,
da ihr die Lavomat nicht länger als 3,5 Jahre gehalten haben.
Die Miele sind sehr leicht geworden, benötigen sogar eine Gummimatte drunter damit die nicht wegrutschen können.
So teuer finde ich die gar nicht, für 700 Euro netto gibt es ein richtig super Gerät mit glaub 1600 upm und Wollwäsche usw. beim Grosshändler.


----------



## nade (26 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und im Rücken wenn man mit den Geräten umziehen muss



Miele geht gegenüber den alten Zanker noch. Haben "nur" 80-120kg
Also bei AEG/Elektrolux kann man auch glaub bei Quelle bestellen, und bekommt das selbe nur anderst gelabelt.
Zu Miele.. selber hier Waschmaschinen und Trockner stehen, beide bis auf einen Lagerschaden schon über 15 Jahre alt. Zeitlang Kundendienst der Richtung gefahren, und Miele war bei den Ausnahmen. Trockner haben nur mit den Schleifringen für die Feuchtigkeitsmessung etwas Probleme. Und deswegen sollte man auch keinen Umzug alleine machen, geht eh nur schief. 
Nun ja löcher im Konto reißen auch ALDI Maschinen, zwar nicht auf den ersten Schlag, aber stück für stück bi entweder neu kaufen, oder halt Wasser/Brand-Schaden...
Kann mit den anderen auch passieren... auch ner Miele aber wenn dann reißt sie gleich 2* großes Loch ins Konto.


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Die hatten bei Aldi aber glaub letztens mal eine Bosch/Siemens.
Ob die qualität da aber die gleich ist wir bei den Geräten wo Bosch/Siemens drauf steht bezweifle ich sehr stark.

Das ist wie bei Skoda, der Skodapolo ist auch viel schlechter als der von VW.

Hat Siemens eigentlich mitlwerweile Bosch schon ganz geschluckt?


----------



## zotos (27 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Hat Siemens eigentlich mitlwerweile Bosch schon ganz geschluckt?



Wie soll das gehen?

Und was bedeutet in dem Zusammenhang "ganz"? 
Die haben ja nicht gerade eine große Beteiligung an ihrem eigenen Unternehmen und Bosch-Anteile gibt es bekanntlich für keinen zu kaufen.

Wenn ich gläubig wäre, würde ich den Robert Bosch jede Nacht in mein "gute Nacht Gebet" einschließen. 
Er hat begriffen wie die Börse und die Manager nur auf den Profit von sich selbst aus sind, ob das Unternehmen dabei zerstört oder zerstückelt wird ist denen doch egal Hauptsache man kann die Gehälter der Vorstände ordentlich anheben. Also man denke nur an Siemens-BenQ. Ich hoffe das die Leute von Siemens-VDO es gut bei Conti haben werden.


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Huhu,

die Rück ist doch eien Tocheter der Alianz oder?
Ich habe mal gehört das die Alianz udn ihre Töchter insgeasmmt fast 9% von Siemens haben und von der Siemens Bank noch viel grössere Anteile.

Wem gehört den aber nun Bosch?


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Laut Internet gar keine.
Warum arbeitet Siemens so nahe mit bosch zusammen udn überlässt denen auch ganze Marchen? Bzw. überlesst denen sogar einiges an Wissen zu bestimmten Systemen?

Grüsse


----------



## zotos (27 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Laut Internet gar keine.
> Warum arbeitet Siemens so nahe mit bosch zusammen udn überlässt denen auch ganze Marchen? Bzw. überlesst denen sogar einiges an Wissen zu bestimmten Systemen?
> 
> Grüsse



Die Quelle Deines Hintergrundwissen würde ich gerne mal erfahren. Kannst Du das mal etwas spezifizieren?

Zu den Besitzverhältnissen von Bosch -> Wiki


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Quelle Deines Hintergrundwissen würde ich gerne mal erfahren. Kannst Du das mal etwas spezifizieren?
> 
> Zu den Besitzverhältnissen von Bosch -> Wiki


 
Canbus, Kamerasysteme, Haushaltsgeräte, Leitungstechnik, Sensorik


----------



## zotos (27 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Canbus, Kamerasysteme, Haushaltsgeräte, Leitungstechnik, Sensorik


Quellen?

Also gerade im Bezug auf CAN Bus kann ich mir gerade nicht erklären was dies mit Siemens zu tun hat. Klar setzt Siemens den CAN Bus auch ein aber die haben da doch nichts Bosch überlassen.

Bei den anderen spezifischen Angaben zu der Technik wundert es mich das Du nicht einfach Bussystem geschrieben hast.


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Die Kameras und IR Kameeras hatt früher Siemens gebaut,
jetzt gibts die von Bosch. Nun müssen die glaub gegen Made und Panasonic ankämpfen.
Bau Haushaltsgeräten muss ich ja nix zu sagen, das ist beides aus den selben Werk.
Siemens hat das Canbus aufgegeben, Bosch hat da ja nun den grossen Markt.
Die kleien Sensoren udn Dioden gibt es manchmal nun nimemr von Siemens, aber von einer Bosch Tochter zu kaufen.

Das ganze muss ja einen Hintergrund haben.


----------

